# Smokin-It # 3 Arrived!



## smoke happens (Feb 3, 2013)

EDIT - deleted some pics in here, little overkill first go around.

So I finally got the # 3, ended up showing Saturday when the tracking # showed Monday. Needless to say I was stoked to have it in time for the SB smoke. Great smoker. As everyone else has stated this thing is a TANK. Setup took about 1/2, just a matter of unboxing, screwing on the wheels/casters and washing it out. I just hosed it out with water, scrubbed with a clean cloth, and washed again. Hosed off inside and out just to get the oils/packing material off of it. Ran it at 250* dry to burn off all the water inside for about an hour, then did a 6 hour break in and seasoning with 6 chunks of the wood that came with it.













P2020129.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020130.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020131.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020149.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2030151.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013






So at this point, it's time to make this smoker mine. I ordered a few decals to put on the smoker, so much stainless it just looked like a canvas that needed some personalization. So, that's what I did. I'm an aerospace guy, hence the aviation inspired livery. This is what my Smokin-It # 3 looks like now.













P2020133.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020134.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020137.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020139.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020141.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013


















P2020143.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 3, 2013






I'm seeking suggestions on what to name it now, feel free to weigh in....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Currently "The Warthog" is what I'm going with. I'm a big A-10 fan, plus it is pork, sooo.......

Anyway, thanks for watching

Andy


----------



## chef willie (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome.....strikes fear in the hearts of lesser smokers.....LMAO......enjoy the ride on that first smoke and enjoy the SB party


----------



## dad of four (Feb 3, 2013)

I think your computer is broken... It accidentally uploaded every photo you took!


----------



## suya (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations!

Very interested in hearing your experience with your SB smoke in the #3 and your overall impressions of this unit.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 3, 2013)

Rock On Andy!!


----------



## fatboymccoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Just call it the Wart Hog, or killer Hawg, or Smokin' Hawg, or The Smokin' Mustang, or P-51 #3,something like that.

Great looking rig.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats...Great pics, would like to see some of the inside with shelves and such...JJ


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 3, 2013)

dad of four said:


> I think your computer is broken... It accidentally uploaded every photo you took!


Yeah, proud new papa is all.....


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 3, 2013)

GREAT looking Rig. I hope you post a few MORE photos of the SB feast. I've had my eye on one of these. Just trying to think of how to explain the expense to the misses. So... your help in that matter would be greatly appreciated   I've got a pork butt on my cheepo ES unit for our SB shindig  Let us know how yours turns out! b


----------



## danbono (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi The smoker  looks more like a P 40  Warhawk to me?

Dan


----------



## old sarge (Feb 3, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 3, 2013)

Very cool, indeed! Now we just need some video of you smoking to the soundtrack of _Ride of the Valkyries._

__


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 4, 2013)

Here was the start of the SB smoke, Q view was a problem yesterday (time, alcohol consumption, battery power, etc. Perfect storm really), so my bad. Guess the battery does need to sit in the charger the right way after all.

Ribs coming out to be wrapped (did 2-2-1) and legs going in...













P2030129.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 4, 2013






Ribs getting wrapped, awesome bark at this point - best ever to date for me













P2030130.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 4, 2013






Everybody back in for 2 hours













P2030134.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 4, 2013






I also did some ABTs but was afraid to smoke, then package and rest in the cooler for fear of them getting mushy. The SB party was at a friend's house, so for the last hour of the 2-2-1 on the ribs and the last hour of the chix legs I used his oven. Did the ABTs in the oven as well.

Ribs were awesome, had a great bark and were some very tasty snacks. I used hickory chunk since that was all I had and it came with the smoker. I prefer fruit woods, so I could tell the difference. Did not want to tinker with the AMNPS to see if it worked since I did not have time, but that's on the list for this afternoon. The chix legs were entirely too salty for me, everyone else like them though. I must have really screwed up the salt in the brine mix, they brined overnight and I had a bit of # 1 cure in it to give it the hammy flavor as well. That was perfect, just too much salt.

I had my ribs already trimmed thinking they were going in BGES, but the Smokin-It # 3 is deep enough that you would not have to trim up a full rack of ribs. You could get 10 full racks of ribs in the unit without any problem at all.

I did notice the same temperature swings Willie had, +/- 20* or so from 250* set point while empty. Loaded I never really bumped too far past 250* though, but still got down to 220* - 230*.

I'll post more performance characteristics as they become available.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 4, 2013)

I would say you had a successful first smoke in the new smoker.  Ribs look good.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 4, 2013)

Did the AMNPS test in the Warthog tonight. All went well, although I did run the smoker empty so no steam or vapor coming off the food. It was under heat, set point was at 250*. All pellets burned in a row, no unburned pellets or row jumping. Just a nice pile of ash when I was done, just like in the BGES.

Now that I am feeling good with this I will try the AMNPS with a load of food in it next. I did notice there was significantly less creosote or staining using the pellets vs the wood chunk, so that is good news for cleaning up (among other things).

Loving this rig so far, why did I wait so long?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 4, 2013)

I take it the Smokin-it is still intact? No holes drilled?


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 4, 2013)

Correct, no holes. If I were to drill a hole I would drill it just inside the front door on center on the other side of the lip. There is a low spot there so it would double as another drain hole. Also, the bottom of the unit is not insulated, so no worries about getting through 2 layers of stainless and screwing up any insulation. Don't see a need at this point, but if that changes during a smoke with a load in I have a plan.

Also, to anyone who is considering one of these fine machines, I would order the cord keeper. I did not, now I need to or fashion my own. Need to be sure the cover will still fit with the cord keeper first though. I did not order the stand either, for what it cost I can fashion my own for much less. Will it be stainless, no, but with shipping I would have been flirting with $1k for the setup and that's just too rich for my blood at this point.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 4, 2013)

Regarding the cover and cord keeper:  My brother has the cord keeper on his 3 and the cover fits, but is somewhat tight according to him. But he manages. I don't know how much fiddling he has to do though.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Feb 5, 2013)

These are great smokers.  I am not sure why I limited my smoked food to those things you can make in a Little Chief for so many years.

It seems that running at a lower smoker temperature, say in the 140 - 170 range requires more airflow.  I did find that my AMAZEN smoker flamed out at those temperatures when I did not have enough airflow.  It did not happen all the time, but enough that I did not trust it until I had 2 holes open at least 1/2".  Just something you may want to test out if you are going to do salmon, beef sticks, sausage, etc.

I guess it's because the hotter the temp. the more/faster the air rises out the top, and air is drawn in the bottom.  That's the only thing I could think of as to why it happens.

YMMV

Smokinjoe


----------



## chef willie (Feb 5, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Correct, no holes. If I were to drill a hole I would drill it just inside the front door on center on the other side of the lip. There is a low spot there so it would double as another drain hole. Also, the bottom of the unit is not insulated, so no worries about getting through 2 layers of stainless and screwing up any insulation. Don't see a need at this point, but if that changes during a smoke with a load in I have a plan.
> 
> Also, to anyone who is considering one of these fine machines, I would order the cord keeper. I did not, now I need to or fashion my own. Need to be sure the cover will still fit with the cord keeper first though. I did not order the stand either, for what it cost I can fashion my own for much less. Will it be stainless, no, but with shipping I would have been flirting with $1k for the setup and that's just too rich for my blood at this point.


Great thread Andy....your artwork has been well received. I should have ordered the cord keeper...didn't at the time, might in the future. Nice to know from Old Sarge the cover still fits with it attached. Still have yet to try a smoke with the AMNS working....lotz to do yet...lol. Enjoy...


----------



## nycg8r (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures, looks like a great rig. 

A few questions for you:

I am looking at buying a #3 and I was wondering how transportable it is?  I have a weekend place that I would like to be able to bring it to in the back of my pick up.  At 135lbs, it's heavy but doable.  Is the unit built well enough to withstand the transportation if I take the usual care and precaution?  Currently I have been borrowing my friends Traeger which has been fine but I have realized that I can't trust the thermometer and it's time to go out on my own and get something for myself. 

Besides the #3, are there any other rigs you would recommend?  Looking for electric as I have young kids and right now the set it and forget mode is attractive. 

Also, there are times that I end up cooking for 20-50 people (La Caja China box), is there enough room in this one to tackle appetizers for a crowd?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 7, 2013)

This smoker is nowhere near 135lbs, that must be the adjusted ship weight after dimensions are added or something. I lifted this thing up into my truck and used the tailgate as the installation platform when installing my graphics. I don't have a scale it would fit on, but I'm guessing maybe 80lbs max (hopefully some other new # 3 owners can weigh in on that estimate). The unit is built well enough to withstand transportation without the usual care and precaution. When I transport it it will go in the back of the truck with the wheels locked and that's it.

I'm so happy with my # 3 I am the wrong guy to ask about another option, I'm kicking myself for not doing it earlier. In my research I found nothing remotely close to this unit anywhere near that price range. Too many problems with the MES for me to even consider that unit, I cancelled my MES order for the # 3 in fact.

The unit is a cavern, I think they spec it out at 45lbs of meat. If you order an extra rack you can easily get 10 racks of ribs in it without having to trim the ribs for length. Without the extra rack (it comes with 4 but has shelves for 5) you can get 8 racks of ribs in it. I would not see a problem feeding apps to 20 - 50 people with that unit at all.

Good luck!


----------



## jimmybh (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm stoked on all your enthusiasm and the comments received. I ordered the same smoker and all the accessories that go with it.on 3/18/13. Looking forward to experience and advise from fellow members.


----------



## jimmybh (Mar 18, 2013)

Concerning the salty chicken legs, though I have never used a smoker (waiting for new smokin-it 3) , I have brined chicken breasts for grilling. I have always removed the chicken from the brine after 2 hours, rinsed the poultry thoroughly in fresh water and they always finish up juicy-moist and full of flavour from the grill. Any study on the matter has told me to not go over 2 hours with all that sea salt. Now marination or rub is a different story. I will allow the marination to go on all night. :o):o)


----------



## jimmybh (Mar 18, 2013)

Concerning the salty chicken legs, though I have never used a smoker (waiting for new smokin-it 3) , I have brined chicken breasts for grilling. I have always removed the chicken from the brine after 2 hours, rinsed the poultry thoroughly in fresh water and they always finish up juicy-moist and full of flavour from the grill. Any study on the matter has told me to not go over 2 hours with all that sea salt. Now marination or rub is a different story. I will allow the marination to go on all night. :o):o)


----------



## suya (Mar 19, 2013)

Jimmbh,

Got the 3 and love it. I'm sure you will too. Congratulations!


----------



## jimmybh (Mar 26, 2013)

I just got my smokin it 3 today. This thing is a tank!!   Since you are using one, can you tell me how much wood I should use in smoking an 8lb pork butt. Thanks, Jimmy.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 27, 2013)

CONGRATS!!

1 or 2 of the rounds that it came with would be sufficient. It seems so far that around 2 ounces seems to be the right amount of wood on most smokes. You will need very little, much different than other types of smokers.

I think I used 5 or 6 of those rounds when I broke it in to get a good stain/layer on the sides, but that was way more than needed. I let it go for about 6 hours and there was still wood left.


----------



## thesneakyzebra (Feb 5, 2014)

Where did you get those decals. do you need a specific decal to ensure it doesn't melt off? Looks beautiful!!


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 11, 2014)

TheSneakyZebra said:


> Where did you get those decals. do you need a specific decal to ensure it doesn't melt off? Looks beautiful!!


Thanks! I got them from military graphics dot com. The exterior of the smoker never gets hot so I have had no problems with them after almost a year on the smoker now. PM me if you want the part #'s I ordered.


----------

